# Who prints VPS welcome e-mails?



## D. Strout (May 22, 2013)

Default WHMCS VPS welcome e-mails (and maybe HostBill too, IDK) tell you to read the e-mail in full and print it for your records. Does anyone actually do this? And do any providers modify those? I thought we were living in a post-paper world, why this printing business? And who actually reads past the IP address and root password?

Sorry, just somewhat of a rant after reading this for the 3rd time this week.


----------



## SeriesN (May 22, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Default WHMCS VPS welcome e-mails (and maybe HostBill too, IDK) tell you to read the e-mail in full and print it for your records. Does anyone actually do this? And do any providers modify those? I thought we were living in a post-paper world, why this printing business? And who actually reads past the IP address and root password?
> 
> Sorry, just somewhat of a rant after reading this for the 3rd time this week.


Just another form of backup in case if you lose/delete that email . No biggy


----------



## Licensecart (May 22, 2013)

We have that on our emails but I don't believe anyone does.


----------



## MannDude (May 22, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Default WHMCS VPS welcome e-mails (and maybe HostBill too, IDK) tell you to read the e-mail in full and print it for your records. Does anyone actually do this? And do any providers modify those? I thought we were living in a post-paper world, why this printing business? And who actually reads past the IP address and root password?
> 
> Sorry, just somewhat of a rant after reading this for the 3rd time this week.


I think it's important to re-write all stock email templates. Add information that is relevant to your company, like a link to a wiki or the process of obtaining support, etc. I'll admit though, I had some issues originally setting up my BuyVM KVM because I didn't read past the root details and skipped the wiki link on how to get setup properly. D'oh!


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 22, 2013)

MannDude said:


> I'll admit though, I had some issues originally setting up my BuyVM KVM because I didn't read past the root details and skipped the wiki link on how to get setup properly. D'oh!


You must've made Anthony's day


----------



## Tux (May 22, 2013)

I don't print emails, nor do I really have a need to. As soon as I'm logged in as root, I'm enabling pubkey-only authentication and setting up sudo.


----------



## jarland (May 22, 2013)

I have a label for them in my gmail. I think I'm going to start parsing my e-mail for them and dropping them in evernote as well, as I'm already doing that with receipts. As we grow our business I am seeing more and more value in proper organization for even personal items.


----------



## drmike (May 22, 2013)

I don't print things ever.

I do however write down key details in a hardbound notebook where account details live and that resides in my library, when I am not actively working on things.


----------



## D. Strout (May 22, 2013)

MannDude said:


> I think it's important to re-write all stock email templates. [...]
> I'll admit though, I had some issues originally setting up my BuyVM KVM because I didn't read past the root details and skipped the wiki link on how to get setup properly.


Definitely agree that hosts should change stock e-mail templates. Even something as small as that gives you a "stand out' factor. With the KVM thing, KVM is a different story, so those e-mails are worth reading. But still not worth printing.



jarland said:


> I have a label for them in my gmail.


Me too. A lot less space that a stack of papers, and more easily searchable.


----------



## Naruto (May 22, 2013)

I print every web page I browse and put it into a large book. Each day I have a history for me to look back upon for when I'm older.


----------



## SeriesN (May 22, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I print every web page I browse and put it into a large book. Each day I have a history for me to look back upon for when I'm older.


You know, sauske wants to be the next hokage. You better get ready


----------



## Nick_A (May 22, 2013)

No one prints it, just like no one actually reads it


----------



## ryanarp (May 22, 2013)

I generally just keep everything organized in my e-mail. As far as receipts and invoices and what not goes. Since a majority of my business is online receipts. It makes sense I can just reference them when I need to. My tax advisor hates me though because she wants me to have printed records of everything. I do good to get it in my tax software.


----------



## ryanarp (May 22, 2013)

Nick_A said:


> No one prints it, just like no one actually reads it


True dat!


----------



## texteditor (May 22, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I print every web page I browse and put it into a large book. Each day I have a history for me to look back upon for when I'm older.


You think reading this will make you nostalgic, but you will actually feel shame


----------



## A Jump From Let (May 22, 2013)

When I was new to welcome emails years ago, I stopped a little at "THIS IS IMPORTANT, PLEASE READ AND PRINT BLA BLA", then thought of writing the login credentials on a paper but never did that even,  instead opened a text file and copy pasted the important part of the email in it, and so I have two copies of it this way. But never even thought of printing it.


----------



## NodeDeals (May 22, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> You know, sauske wants to be the next hokage. You better get ready


I thought that was naruto...  :blink:  :blink:


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (May 22, 2013)

Not only do I print them, I fax them to my bank to be put in my safe box.

JK / We dont send any details over email, not even IPs etc


----------



## D. Strout (May 22, 2013)

SPINIKR-RO said:


> We dont send any details over email, not even IPs etc


 

I LOLed at faxing. Seriously, though, why don't you send any of that along? And how does the user get the password? Set in SolusVM? Client area?


----------



## MCH-Phil (May 22, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> I LOLed at faxing. Seriously, though, why don't you send any of that along? And how does the user get the password? Set in SolusVM? Client area?


Magic?  Right?  Isn't that how most of this stuff works anyways lol...

On topic though, yes our emails say the same and no I do not print them.  That, in my eyes, is like writing a password down.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (May 22, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> I LOLed at faxing. Seriously, though, why don't you send any of that along? And how does the user get the password? Set in SolusVM? Client area?


You would know!


----------



## Jeffrey (May 22, 2013)

I never print them, but I "star" them in my Gmail Email account.


----------



## tallship (May 23, 2013)

I know we customize our messages. Generic is like a blue stripe on a white beer can.

The advisement is just a standard business recommendation, and people really should save or print to a pdf and save those, as well as copies of their paid invoices, IMO.

It's just good business practice, and whether you save a pdf to disk and archive it or whether you kill a tree and file the hard copy iin a cabinet it just makes sense to keep a record of things like that.

I hope that helps 

Kindest regards,


----------



## D. Strout (May 23, 2013)

*@**tallship*, yes, I can definitely see the value of keeping a record of such things, and I do - in my e-mail. PayPal and my bank also keep track of what I have paid out, and provider client areas keep track of my VPS info. With all these records floating around, it makes no sense to kill that tree just to make another one.


----------



## SeriesN (May 23, 2013)

NodeDeals said:


> I thought that was naruto...  :blink:  :blink:


Manga, 631


----------



## mikho (May 23, 2013)

Read it == Yes!

Print it == No!


----------



## tallship (May 23, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> @tallship, yes, I can definitely see the value of keeping a record of such things, and I do - in my e-mail. PayPal and my bank also keep track of what I have paid out, and provider client areas keep track of my VPS info. With all these records floating around, it makes no sense to kill that tree just to make another one.


Yeah, and not only that, but if you ever get audited, you can just show up to the IRS offices with a smartphone and some old antiquated portable thermal printer and say, "Oh, you want a copy of that too? Sure, lemme print you one off. should be done in a few minutes." After a few times of which, they'll prolly say, "Just stop. Go. Get out of here! Your tax returns are fine." LOL.


----------



## rds100 (May 23, 2013)

Hey, >90% of the people can't be bothered to read the ToS, you are asking about printing the welcome email


----------



## arelink (May 23, 2013)

rds100 said:


> Hey, >90% of the people can't be bothered to read the ToS, you are asking about printing the welcome email



>90% jump over to the login details and don't even read the full welcome email. And yes I just made this number up.

But, there really is no need to actually print out anything. I do know some people that actually print things like welcome emails and even file them up.


----------



## LusoVPS (Jun 2, 2013)

It's quite frustrating when a customer asks us a question that's answered on the first email. Maybe the password shouldn't be on the top of the email, but instead on the end, so that the customer is forced to read the entire email 

But answering OP, no, I don't print out the welcome emails. I keep them on the inbox.

Regards


----------

